# Sweet ice jigs.



## jigtwins (Sep 18, 2006)

Here is a pic of a jig I made up the other day. Just want to see what you folks think.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I like! did you pour the plastic tail to! started useing that style this spring for crappie,an they love em!!!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

That is sweet! Looks like they'd be easy to swim being that they're horizontal like that. Wouldn't mind having a mess of them this spring even. Adding a tiny blade might be cool too for spring crappie and eyes.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

What weight is the jig? Do you have a custom mold for that jig? Specifics please. COOL!


----------



## jigtwins (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments.These jigs are just under 1/16 oz. #6 sickle. 1.7" long. they are custom molds that I made tails and heads.


----------

